# cavil.la (cavilla)



## Harvs99

hello!
I have nearly finished translating Monzo's Sant Valenti but am stuck with how to translate 'cavilla'. The sentence is, 'al capdavall, cavilla, enamorar-se es una mostra d'immaduresa'.
I couldn't find 'cavilla' in the dictionary so have translated the sentence as, 'at the end of the day, he figures that falling in love is a sign of immaturity.'
Could anyone tell me whether I've got the correct sense?
Thank you!


----------



## Xitxarel·lo

"cavil·lar" is the same word as the English "cavil" (quibble, raise trivial objections, etc.). I guess the idea to get across is that he is trying to convince himself. "After all, he tells himself, falling in love..." Something like that.

Does that help?
X


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, estic d'acord amb el Xitxarel·lo (noi, mira que fer-me dir això!). Potser:

"After all -he cogitates- falling in love is a sign of immaturity".


----------



## ernest_

Sorry, but I don't see eye to eye with you at all!
The Catalan verb "cavil·lar", to me, means to think, whereas "cavil" in English is more like complaining, likesay. I'd translate "cavil·la" as "he thinks", or "he reckons", or "he tells to himself".


----------



## ampurdan

I would have said that "to think" and "to cogitate" had quite similar meanings...


----------



## ernest_

Aye, they do mean the same more or less, but you also said you agreed with xitxarel·lo who was saying a totally different thing altogether - that cavil·lar means the same as to cavil. This is the point where I don't see to eye with you.


----------



## Guybrush_11

Yes, it's true. And I also prefer "After all" for translate "al capdavall". I think that is more correct the Xitxarel·lo sentence than your sentence Harvs99.


----------



## Harvs99

thank you everyone for all your help!


----------



## UUBiker

You're caviling when you should be cogitating.


----------

